# Hope i made right move.



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

I sold my Stowa Airman in order to get it. Just felt Type B is harder to find and ....i like it better....shhhhhhhhhh, do not post this on STOWA FORUM.
Hope you like my choice.


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

This is beautiful!

no regrets i think...

i chose the Laco B uhr miyota as my first in flieger collection, waiting for my Stowa FO now


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Wonderful!
Which number is that?


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

#29 from Singapore says hello and welcome to the club :-!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Great watch ! Not sure I would have sold a Stowa Airman.


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

it was realy hard, but i can always buy Stowa new or pre-owned. Laco is much much harder to find.....


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, that Laco is. Only 50 made.
Again, what number is yours?
Old Granddad, Nr 50/50 and Nr 2/50 says Hi!


----------



## Tomaski33 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wonderful pics of the Lacos'
It's making me drool over the pics
:thanks everybody


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

36 !


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You certainly know how to take fantastic pics!


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

wish i had nice cam. this is point and shoot. i do have nice lens on it.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, your pics show that skill is more important than the equipment!


----------



## Watch_Crazy (Jul 26, 2009)

... there are some ABSOLUTELY STUNNING (LACO) 'Fliegers' detailed in this thread! ...









... _BIG Congrats & *HUGE Thanks* to ALL the GREAT horologists AND photographers for posting!_ ...






______________________________________________

BTW, I hope it's ok if I post my 'not-so-good' quick pic of my _Ø=47mm Steinhart 2824 Nav(igator) B-Uhr_ ...
... based on the ca.1942 RLM (Reichs Luftfahrt Ministrium) 'Bild 'B' (for "Beobachtungsuhr" or "Navigator")...​





_____________________________________________

... as well as my 'svelte 'n sublime' _Ø=47mm Debaufré Ltd. Ed. 2824 Pilot_ ...​





_____________________________________________

... PLUS my _Ø=47mm 'old-gold' Steinhart/Debaufré 'Grand Marquis' 6497 HW_ ...​





______________________________________________

... and, finally, my _Ø=50mm, dark-brown-dial, bead-blasted titanium, Chase-Durer "Warhawk" 6497 HW_ ...​


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Great collection and pics!.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year to you to. This is an excellent pic.:-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks marvelous~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Watch_Crazy said:


> ... based on the ca.1942 RLM (Reichs Luftfahrt Ministrium) 'Bild 'B' (for "Beobachtungsuhr" or "Navigator")... ​
> ... as well as my 'svelte 'n sublime' _Ø=47mm Debaufré Ltd. Ed. 2824 Pilot_ ...​​


Number 000/200? Preproduction?
And the drawing/specs from november 1942


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> Number 000/200? Preproduction?
> And the drawing/specs from november 1942


I'm pretty sure that's Debaufre's promotional/sales photo for that model and not the poster's personal watch.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

My point. Not his watches, or pics.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

And somewhat poor form IMO, posting other makers' watches on a Laco forum.

Otherwise gorgeous photos gents - I'm envious! Still getting my indoor 'studio' set up but hope to be able to come up with something to equal these when I do.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice Laco B! Pardon my ignorance here, but clearly it's a limited edition of 50. Would someone be kind enough to clarify: is this the LACO Pilot Baumuster B Special Edition? I'd like to be sure I understand how it would be referenced in, say, something like a sales post. ;-) Thanks for the education.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

2manywatchez said:


> Very nice Laco B! Pardon my ignorance here, but clearly it's a limited edition of 50. Would someone be kind enough to clarify: is this the LACO Pilot Baumuster B Special Edition? I'd like to be sure I understand how it would be referenced in, say, something like a sales post. ;-) Thanks for the education.


Your are right saying it is the sold out "Watch U Seek 2008" - Baumuster B - Limited Edition(50 pcs) : http://www.laco.de/forumsuhr_wus_b_en.html

Baumuster A will follow: http://www.laco.de/forumsuhr_wus_a_en.html

All watches reserved.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Mike, thanks for the details. Wish they were issued the other way 'round! I got one of the pending FO's, so the A design is covered. That B, tho, is sweet. I'll have to keep my eyes open for it popping up on the sales forum.


----------

